# Помогите определить мастера



## sib-duo (14 Окт 2014)

Здравствуйте! 
Возможно кто то видел такое клеймо на голосовых планках?
Чей это может быть аккорд?
Баяну на вскидку лет 15, марки Юпитер, голубая сталь (голоса)


----------



## Jupiter (17 Июн 2015)

Кисилёв- хороший аккорд


----------

